# I Adopted 4 girls! pics!



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I had 2 girls Kane and Kuma. Kane passed away early this month. So I went on the search for friends for Kuma. I figured 3 girls would be great, I wouldn't have to worry about finding new friends for a while in that case. I decided to adopt some girls, which I had never done before. I got Kuma off CL if that counts lol. I searched and searched, I got quite a few headaches. I found out there were plenty of neutered males from rescues, and entertained the idea. But no rescue, oops, or breeder was anywhere near me. Ack. 

I followed a post about some boys, to see if they were neutered. They weren't, but among the other available rats were a pack of 4 sisters that caught my eye. 4? hmm 4... well, my cage is big enough for 8.. lol. They wouldn't have to be split up into different homes which is nice. 
My fiance was quick to say - 'just get all of them!'. The rescue was not exactly near us.. a few states away. I filled out an application anyways, hoping to be in luck and ready to bust my rear and maybe organize a train. Well, I was lucky! Turns out someone from the rescue would be passing by on a trip, only 1.5 hours away from us, and through a area I have visited many times before. Sooo lucky, I guess it was meant to be!
All the ladies involved were very nice and actually fun to bounce a bazillion emails back and fourth with. ^_^ 

The girls traveled about 7 hours in one day, yikes. They were confused and nervous for a while. I brought them home on Thursday and let them calm down, they passed out for most of the evening. I held them a lot Friday evening, and Saturday I bought a kiddie pool for them to have out time in - with 4 zooming fuzzballs I had to get creative! 

Anyhow, my new girls! They were born April 1st. 
Katana, Kohana, Kimono, and Kaede. 










Katana checking out the wheel - she uses it now!









Kimono checking out the ramps.









Katana and Kohana looking at my fiance, (their 'daddy') who was guarding that half of the pool, lol. 









Kaede looking at her new daddy. 









My fiance trying to playfully scold Kaede climbing, but being thwarted by her schmoozing!









Kimono was a chicken - she barely left the igloo. But she was interested in what her sisters were doing!









Kohana taking a rest in the igloo. 









Kaede climbs everything - she found the top of the igloo! 









Katana finding the stash of corn flakes. 









Kaede having a cornflake snack.









Kimono - still in the igloo, lol. 









All of them piled in the igloo!

Its been a while since I've had baby ratties - I've decided rittens are like on red bull - zoom, sleep.. bound, nap.. eat, wash, nap.. zoom, sleep!
I remember how active Kane was as a baby now - and she grew into a squish! Its an exciting journey ahead to see how these girls mature!


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

*Re: I Adopted 4 girls! cute pics!*

I think my head just exploded from the cute. They are just ADORABLE!!! My athena was a chicken butt too


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: I Adopted 4 girls! cute pics!*

They are so cute! Lucky girls and lucky you!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: I Adopted 4 girls! cute pics!*

Aw, what precious little babies!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful rats. I remember my 4 girls as being all over the place. Now, 1.5 years later, they just sit on my lap and literally walk all over me but they no longer climb in book cases, fall out of book cases, or jump from furniture to furniture any longer, which saves me from heart failure. Older rats are so sweet; they know you so well and love you, enjoy being with you etc.
Have fun with your girls growing up.


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww, cute attack! 
zoom zoom zooooom...

Biggs was a nightmare when she was a baby. I could barely keep up with her. :3
At least they don't scream like human babies - then we'd be in real trouble...


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

awww cute girls!


----------



## MischaHannibal (Jul 1, 2009)

aww they are all soooo cute!
I love the picture of them all in the igloo!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

mine zooms too  hahahaa he's always either running, stealing my stuff, sitting on my keyboard, or sleeping on my homework!  CUTE!


----------

